# some mantids past and present



## chocolatecolubrid (Sep 4, 2007)

Sorry I dont know any latin names, and the first 2 of these were sold to me as Asian mantids, green mantids or some other generic name :lol: 

Mileek (sorry the flash washed his colours out, this was before I got a good camera)







Buddy






Buddy again, doing what she did best






Marylin the orchid, tucking into a butter worm...






...advertising for Canon..






..and after moulting with her new wings






And a little unnamed "fantasy" mantid






Thanks for looking, and feel free to give me latin names for these guys if you know them


----------



## Asa (Sep 4, 2007)

For one, Ghost mantid is Paradoxa species.


----------



## Ben.M (Sep 4, 2007)

_Hierodula Membrenacea _

Hymenopus Coronatus

Phylocrania Paradoxa

Beautiful mantids  , i like Buddy 8)


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Hierodula Membrenacea _Hymenopus Coronatus
> 
> Phylocrania Paradoxa
> 
> Beautiful mantids  , i like Buddy 8)


PURTY PURTY PURTY! just to go with what Ben said...


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 4, 2007)

Oh, lucky you. My adult is yellow!


----------



## john_jb1 (Sep 5, 2007)

Love them!! I like the orchid "advertising for canon" looks cool


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks very much for your comments and info! Much appreciated!


----------

